# Help please plant id



## nickrcarter6 (Mar 28, 2019)

This plant came in with another plant I got. It has three leaves per ring.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

elodea probably


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

I think I answered this on another forum yesterday?


----------

